

Shell offshores 8,000 IT and finance roles in five years - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/careers/3259345/shell-offshores-8000-roles-to-shared-service-centres-in-five-years/

======
mbesto
I've been involved with the SAP implementations there. You wouldn't believe
how poor the off-shoring quality is there. One of the guys in Malaysia once
said (paraphrased) "This data warehouse is too complicated to support so we
need you to put more documentation together".

EDIT: I will say this, they've utilized Microsoft Communicator to the max. All
conferences are done VoIP and its been extremely successful. It makes a 24/7
around the remote globe support cycle quite efficient, especially for a large
company.

